# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software)  انفراد فك شفرة الايفون مجانا

## timali

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
اليوم اقدم لكم طريقة فك شفرة الايفون بحجر الصام
هذه الطريقة سحرية و عجيبة تجعل من الايفون مفتوح على جميع الشرائح 
فلنبدء باسم الله مجراها و مرساها
اولا 
يجب ان يكون الايفون 
 jailbreaké sous iOS 5 ou supérieur
لا تعيروا الاهتمام لالبازبوند
ثانيا
اتركوا بطاقة سيم الاصلية في الهاتف حتى المرحلة الرابعة انشاء الله
ثالثا
قم بتثبيت حجر الصم عن طريق السيديا انطلاقا من العنوان اسفله
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
رابعا 
افتح الصام
اذهب الى
utilities
ثم اضغط على
« De-Activate iPhone ».
خامسا
ارجع الى القائمة الرئيسية للصام
سادسا
اضغط على
« More Information »
تحت معلومات بطاقة سيم انقل رقم
IMSI
سابعا
انزع بطاقة سيم الاصلية و ضع البطاقة التي تريد استعمالها
مع برنامج صام اضغط على
« Method »
 و اختر 
« By Country and Carrier ». 
ثامنا 
عد الى الى قائمة الصام و اختر
« Country »
 ثم اختر الشبكة المتوافقة مع بطاقة سيم في قائمة 
« Carrier ».
تاسعا عد الى قائمة
« More Information »
و اضغط على
« Spoof Real SIM to SAM »
و بعدها اضغط على
« SAM Details »
احذف رقم
IMSI
و عوضه بالرقم التسلسلي الذا نقلته و احتفضت به في المرحلة الثالثة
تاسعا
عودة الى القائمة الرئيسية اذضغط على
« Utilities »
ثم
« Attempt Activation »
عاشرا 
افتح برنامج صام و عطله ثم اغلقه
حادي عشر 
افتح برنامج
iTunes
صل الهاتف بالكومبيوتر
لا تقلق من رسائل صل الهاتف النتكررة تجاهلها فحسب
ستتوصل برسالة 
votre appareil n’est pas activé
لا تقلق من الرسالة فقط اضغط على موافق
تريث لبضع دقائق 
و الحمد لله الكل تمام الايفون شغال بالبطاقة الرسمية و الدخيلة و ان اردت تغير البطاقة الخيلة اعد المراحلة السبعة و ما بعدها 
انتباه انتباه انتباه
 Votre iPhone doit être activé officiellement et non à l’aide de Snowbreeze. 
للامانة المرجع *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*
كل ما اريد هو دعوة صالحة و الله المستعان 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

تبارك الله على السي عالي

----------


## timali

الله يبارك فيك و بارك في مرورك السيد موحا

----------


## salinas

هل قمة بالتجربة ام هو مجرد كلام كيف ذالك وكبار  المخترقين لم يفك لغز الجيلبريك تقول انت انفراد فك شفرة الايفون مجانا عجبا

----------


## rayan

اخي اول شيئ اشكرك على الموضوع لاكن سمعت ان ابل سدت الثغرة و ثانيا هل الموضوع يشمل الايفون4  واخيرا اعذرني على اسئلتي و ابغي شرح لهذه الجملة(Votre iPhone doit être (activé officiellement et non à l’aide de Snowbreeze
ا

----------


## خالد المازن

مشككككككككككككووووووووووووورين

----------

